
Japan loves Apple, sales up there 39%  - nickb
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/11/10/japan-loves-apple-sales-up-there-39/
======
alecco
39% up from what % of market? Hmmm.

------
helveticaman
I think this is because Japanese consumers are very concerned with quality,
and Apple makes good products. This is unusual for American products because a
lot of them are a waste of space (cars, clothes, manufactured goods in
general) and poorly made (by Japanese standards). Japanese only buy them
before there's a reasonable European or Asian substitute.

Apple, on the other hand, hasn't made shitty products since the MBA left.

~~~
fub4r
Used to be that both Japanese and Koreans preferred their products with
complex feature sets - Apple are notable for what they leave out - perhaps
this signals a change of heart for Japanese consumers?

